# Learning to read electrical plans



## FishSlayer (May 8, 2011)

I just started doing electrical work "Full time" But before that i spent the last 5 years on the low voltage side doing Alarms, Cameras,Communications and stuff like that and only did small electrical jobs that didnt require drawings.

So i looked at my first set of electrical plans today and i wasnt "completely'' lost but i do have alot to learn about them.

Whats the best way for me to learn to read electrical plans besides being on the job? Is there any websites or programs online that might help me learn and understand them alittle faster. 

I feel like i have alot of catching up to do.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Read and review the legend and understand the symbols and what they represent. Read and review the notes. You should also understand how to read other trades prints because you'll bump heads with those guys for certain. I went to school to learn how to read prints. It's not that hard coupled with real time field experience. If you mess up tell the plumber it's his fault because he probably can't read prints either!


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.code-electrical.com/studyaidbooks.html

scroll down to the Electrical Plan Reading Workbook


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

1st couple of years in the trade did pools,spas,track homes and condos.Once i Started doing commercial i had to learn quickly, so drove by this huge new construction shopping center i decided to look at what this job was about, noticed a huge roll of blue prints and heisted them, i learned a alot to say the least..It was very wrong ,i was only 18 at time...bad idea ah huh


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FishSlayer said:


> I just started doing electrical work "Full time" But before that i spent the last 5 years on the low voltage side doing Alarms, Cameras,Communications and stuff like that and only did small electrical jobs that didnt require drawings.
> 
> So i looked at my first set of electrical plans today and i wasnt "completely'' lost but i do have alot to learn about them.
> 
> ...



Make sure you read and understand all the Electrical symbols all the prints should have a list of symbols to go by ..

Welcome to the forum...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

